# odin mode question



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I was going to try a different modem and when entering odin it didn't recognize my phone. I'm now stuck in odin mode on my phone, not sure what needs to be done to exit this. Can I get some help please?

p.s....I am currently downloading the needed drivers.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Battery pull should work

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrazyGuyCD (Nov 4, 2011)

Make sure that you've put the proper path to adb. I put the files directly to the c drive. Not buried in sub folders and if it's what I downloaded yesterday adb is only in platform- tools not both. That's just what worked for me.

Edit: Bah, belay my last. I read that wrong. My bad.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Battery pull should work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That worked. Hate pulling battery though.

If someone could kill this thread I'd appreciate it


----------

